# Techs? Garnet Enforcer Schematic



## JMC Amps (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Techs,

This may be a long shot, but does anyone have a schematic for a Garnet Enforcer (c.1973, I think). This is for restoration purposes, not for service.

Thanks for any help!

Regards,

-JMc


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

This PDF file contains a series of Garnet schematics, one of which is a 'G200R Enforcer':

www.el34world.com/charts/Schematics/Garnet.pdf


----------



## JMC Amps (Dec 19, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> This PDF file contains a series of Garnet schematics, one of which is a 'G200R Enforcer':
> 
> www.el34world.com/charts/Schematics/Garnet.pdf


Awesome, Thank You!

-JMc


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> This PDF file contains a series of Garnet schematics, one of which is a 'G200R Enforcer':
> 
> www.el34world.com/charts/Schematics/Garnet.pdf


For some reason the Guitars Canada URL got blended into your link 


www.el34world.com/charts/Schematics/Garnet.pdf


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> For some reason the Guitars Canada URL got blended into your link
> 
> 
> www.el34world.com/charts/Schematics/Garnet.pdf


Yes, the same thing happened when I tried to open it.

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

greco said:


> Yes, the same thing happened when I tried to open it.
> 
> Dave




Hope my link opened ok for you folks. My mouse-over shows it to be clean, no idea how the Guitars Canada url got mixed in, parser fail kqoct no doubt!


----------



## JMC Amps (Dec 19, 2009)

Found the link on this page:

http://www.el34world.com/charts/Diagrams.htm

Does the GuitarsCanada Forum allow posting of actual .pdf files? Perhaps the link was picked up by some kind of blocker.

Anyhow, Thanks Again bagpipe

-JMc


----------

